# General > Technical Support >  Orange Livebox wireless problem

## oscar

I've been trying to set up a wireless network using a new laptop that is wireless enabled. I'm at the stage where the network connection is showing as connected but can't get past "acquiring network address" I've worked ny way through a troubleshooter and disabled encryption etc but to no avail. Anybody have any ideas how to sort this?

----------


## jambo

have u any other wireless gadgets working close by as when i set my wireless livebox up on another computor it would not work because i had a wireless link from my downstairs tv till my upstairs tv so i had to turn 1 off.

----------


## rober32

disable any firewalls -- change channels on router

----------


## blueivy

> I've been trying to set up a wireless network using a new laptop that is wireless enabled. I'm at the stage where the network connection is showing as connected but can't get past "acquiring network address" I've worked ny way through a troubleshooter and disabled encryption etc but to no avail. Anybody have any ideas how to sort this?


Hi Oscar,

If you're at the stage where the actual network is showing as connected but you get the animated little two computers in the system tray saying acquiring network address then you may have one of two problems:You have a firewall in the way that is blocking DHCP traffic that allows your laptop to acquire a network address.DHCP is not enabled on the LiveBox at all.Not being able to acquire a network address is the problem you have and DHCP is what allows this. DHCP shoudl be enabled on the router itself and it will be under something like LAN or network settings.

Do you have another computer attached to the livebox? If so, how is it connected and what is it's IP address?

You have won half the battle by getting the wireless card connected to the LiveBox, you just need to win the other half of the battle. 

Also, as Jambox says Digisenders or other wirless devices will interfere with a wireless network (I also have read that a Microwave can interfere with that although I've never seen that in practice). The reason for this is that the 2.4Ghz range used by wireless devices is a public frequency that can be used by any equipment, therefore every wireless device generally uses it which includes Digisenders. The Microwave story I believe is just the amount of waves put into the air that can cause intereference. As I said I've never seen it in practice.

I always add encryption to any wireless network I'm setting up for customers. Depending on the type of office or home, I also add MAC filtering too just for extra security. If you're setting up encrypotion, make sure you use WPA if you can. WEP encryption is very weak and easily broken.

----------


## robbain

Can any one tell me if they have Windows ME and are on Orange - Wireless and Talk. Because I am getting a feeling that I got a bum deal from Orange support desk.  They don't want to now about Windows ME and telling me to get XP.  Also they seem not to be happy about Wireless adaptors especially when it not theirs.  I have followed their instructions on loading the Livebox, I don't have an ethernet card installed, just the wireless adaptor through my USB port, as my telephone box is downstairs and connected by the extension cable upstairs.  It gave me two options, ethernet cable or wireless connection, taken the second option wireless connection, get far as loading the details when checking wireless connection comes up the message problem with firewall, please turn off, I did this as I have Norton Internet Security.  Or should I go to another provider.

----------


## blueivy

> Can any one tell me if they have Windows ME and are on Orange - Wireless and Talk. Because I am getting a feeling that I got a bum deal from Orange support desk.  They don't want to now about Windows ME and telling me to get XP.


Windows ME is not longer being supported by Microsoft so that could be their reasoning, however it shouldn't make a blind bit of difference to your internet connection in this case.




> Also they seem not to be happy about Wireless adaptors especially when it not theirs.


They would be. They can't support a wireless adapter that they didn't test and supply to you. Every company is the same.




> I have followed their instructions on loading the Livebox, I don't have an ethernet card installed, just the wireless adaptor through my USB port, as my telephone box is downstairs and connected by the extension cable upstairs.  It gave me two options, ethernet cable or wireless connection, taken the second option wireless connection, get far as loading the details when checking wireless connection comes up the message problem with firewall, please turn off, I did this as I have Norton Internet Security.  Or should I go to another provider.


When it is talking about the wireless connection is this for the USB wireless adapter or is this on yor Livebox?

----------


## robbain

When it is talking about the wireless connection is this for the USB wireless adapter or is this on yor Livebox?[/QUOTE]

Blue Ivy

Livebox,

They give you two options - first option : wireless connection by ethernet, second option ; wireless connection without ethernet.

They recommend the first option first by ethernet.

I have therefore decided to purchase the ethernet card from the website company you put a link to.  Hopefully this should work, all I need to do is relocate my PC closer to the telephone line box downstairs, set up it using the ethernet option.

----------

